# I'm happy I'm fat today because...



## starwater (Jan 4, 2007)

I found a great dress that wouldn't have fit me if I was skinny.

I like my boobs... I also got some great bras today.

I get to be a BBW on Dimensions forum.


Anyone else have any other good reasons?


----------



## redisthenewpink (Jan 4, 2007)

Ooooooh! I'm near Toronto too ... where did you find this dress? I find plus-size dress shopping to be ridiculous often.

Anyway, I like this thread so let me see ...I'm happy I'm fat because when I go swimming, I get extra buoyant ... especially when skinny dipping and that's the best feeling evah!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 4, 2007)

Good thread topic, star.... glad you've joined Dim.

I'm happy I'm fat today - because I have such a good and blessed life. Who knows if I would have been so fortunate if I weren't exactly as I am. If I weren't fat - I wouldn't have found Dim chat - where I found my wonderful husband, and many dear people and friends. I may not always like everything about being fat, but I won't forget that it's part of who I am.


----------



## starwater (Jan 4, 2007)

redisthenewpink said:


> Ooooooh! I'm near Toronto too ... where did you find this dress? I find plus-size dress shopping to be ridiculous often!



Weirdly, at Giant Tiger on sale. I didn't think it would fit or look good on me, but I tried it on because it was $15... and it fit AND looked good.

We did big girl shopping today... Pennington's, Addition-Elle...

Sales are good.

I just find that it's easy to focus on the negative... like not having a towel that will wrap around you! 

So let's think of the positives, instead... I am fun to hug.


----------



## redisthenewpink (Jan 4, 2007)

I usually hate addition-elle 'cause their stuff doesn't fit right ... I prefer Reitman's, but I got some good stuff on sale this year. I got ski pants for $45 because they were half off! Ski freakin' pants! You know how rare it is to see those in plus size stores? 

Anyway, about Giant Tiger, that's a secret all the women in my family share, we call it the GT Boutique. I get tanks and tees and sweats from there all the time.

So hmmm ... because I'm fat, I have less lines on my face than my sister and she's two years younger, so yay for that!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah. A lot of plump women have an "ageless" look about them.


----------



## djewell (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm happy i'm fat today because crowds part. for some reason i enjoy that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy you're happy about being fat today.


----------



## itsfine (Jan 5, 2007)

Im happy Im fat today because ...
.....I can give the best hugs in this world.
.....It makes my breasts bigger.
......Cuddling with me? I hear its great! (haha)
......Because I am a positive example of a young fat woman. I like being the only fat girl on the dance floor or in the pool, it makes me more memorable that way! haha!


----------



## furious styles (Jan 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm happy you're happy about being fat today.



Damn! I had that in my head, my fingers were even set to type it in...alas, beaten.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 5, 2007)

Today? (you asked)

Because earlier I was admiring how my ass looked while I was sittin on the bed thinkin, YEAH. That's a fine big ass. JLo's Bum is filmy construct of consumerist/entertainment media's only gradual acceptance and promotion of the true female form as we move out in directions away from the male authorial gaze to what one hopes is a more diverse.... Yes. A fine ass indeed. Heh.

And because I got my new Big on Batik pink swing top today and it ROCKS. Gonna look great with peg leg pants and joolry at the company Chrismtas party next week.

There are other, deeper ones, but today that's what's at the top. And are significant in their own way.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

Im lucky Im fat because if I were a thin I would not have the realtionship that I have. The prince charming I dreamed of all my life sleeps next to me every night...and because that prince charming is a FA...I wouldn't have my "one" if I were thin.

I'm lucky I'm fat today because there are several thousands of people who die of starvation and with my body fat storage, I could last several (although miserable) days without food.

I am lucky I am fat today because when someone likes me, I really know it. My friends don't like me because I look like them or can share clothes with them...they like me because I'm me.

I'm lucky Im fat today because the world has a lot to learn about it's ignorance and prejudice and I am strong enough to take that face on. (learning I have to here in the UK, lol)

I'm lucky I'm fat because when Im surfing on the net I have rolls to play with, lol.

I'm lucky I'm fat just because I have always wanted to be super fat...and now I am. not everyone gets what they always wanted in life. (now I want to lose a little...but you win some you lose some, lol)

I'm lucky I'm fat or I never would have found dimensions.

I'm lucky I'm fat or I wouldn't be able to go to bbw events and have a smashing time

ok, I think I'm done.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy to be fat because it's probably made me a better person. My mother nagged me to lose weight, which backfired of course, and made me view my fat as a symbol of my independence. My fat has helped teach me what is and is not truly important in life, and how to think creatively. Even though it is sometimes a challenge to be so fat, in general my fat has improved my quality of life, so I take good care of it. 

It's also fun to stand out in a crowd.


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because jiggling is good incentive to use the stairs  

-Ed


----------



## itsfine (Jan 5, 2007)

Ohh theres a few more that I realized TODAY:

Im happy Im fat today because my girl friends can actually eat around me and not worry so much. 

Im happy Im fat today because I can hold my alcohol, and if I fall there is padding.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy and I'm fat today because,I love my shape and am beginning to love these curves I have and am getting,Going shopping tonite and a size 26 is a strong possibility! With this cleavage let's show e'm off!


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today......

Because there is NO one who could fill my jeans the way I do and have my hubby drool when I walk in the house wearing them 

Because It's who I am.....and there isn't one damn thing wrong with that!

Because all those skinny b*tches are just a number.....but I am an Original!!

Because I'm soft all over and my belly feels like silk.

Because somewhere out there...some fat gal sees me....sees my confidence.. and maybe feels a little better about themselves...

Hugs,
Kristin


----------



## Fairia (Jan 5, 2007)

I definitely look young for my age, maybe too young. But I like how soft my parts are and how soft and firm my belly can both be.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because I work with a girl that is the same age I was when I first discovered dimensions and starting down the road of self acceptance. She's a not so confident fat girl and I told her today that I would be more than happy to help her begin to appreciate her body. If I can teach one person that you can be fat and beautiful..it's been a good day.


----------



## starwater (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because I felt all soft and feminine with a huge guy (over 6'5), but not overpowered.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 5, 2007)

I loved your post jelleybean.Very true.I'd love to have a man like that!


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 6, 2007)

They are out there...I met my hubby here in Dim Chat 

Today I am happy to be fat because:

When my hubby steals all the blankets at night I have layers of soft fat to keep me warm....

When I put on a nice dress I have curves to show off....not just a bunch of bones sticking out...

and...

Because I'm fat...I found a great group of people (dim friends) whom I can call friend....and I meet more every single day!

Hugs,
Kristin


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat because I don't have to live by anyone else's rules.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys I was feeling a bit sad for a moment (not about being fat) and this made me smile.

So, I'm happy I'm fat today because if I weren't, I would have never come across Dims, and I wouldn't have read this thread which gave me a great smile .


----------



## RedHotAva (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because being tall and fat makes my nose look smaller by comparison!


----------



## Pacifly (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because I finally finished giving away my thin clothes and made my husband do the same and it was bittersweet (I LOVED some of those tops LOL) but also exhilirating and by the end we were both giggling like kids AND it was a HUGE turn-on to see how much we'd both gained.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 7, 2007)

Today I am happy that I am fat--cos fat is the natural botox. Fat hides my wrinkles and makes me look younger than I am.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy because I was upgraded to best seats in the house at the Met Opera, because I couldn't fit in the nosebleed section. Woohoo!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'm happy because I was upgraded to best seats in the house at the Met Opera, because I couldn't fit in the nosebleed section. Woohoo!




now that....that is AWESOME, lol.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'm happy because I was upgraded to best seats in the house at the Met Opera, because I couldn't fit in the nosebleed section. Woohoo!



that totally ROCKS


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 9, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'm happy because I was upgraded to best seats in the house at the Met Opera, because I couldn't fit in the nosebleed section. Woohoo!



WHOA. That is awwwesome. Good job! What were you seeing, by the way?


----------



## Shala (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because I have realized something really powerful! I have something so many skinny girls will never have......sense of self-worth. And I didn't always have it.....so that makes it all the more precious!


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat everyday because when I tell people my age, they never believe me.

I'm happy I'm fat because I found my wonderful husband because he was on an online dating site looking for bbw's and found me and he continues to make me the happiest woman in the whole world every single day, he is absolutely perfect in every way.

I'm also happy to be fat because if I wasn't, I wouldn't have met any of my friends that I have now and they are all very special to me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy to be fat today because it's colder today in Chicago - and my fat acts as natural insulation. 

I'm happy to be fat today because living in the windy city, it can get, well...WINDY! So my fat protects me from nearly flying away!

I'm happy to be fat today because I'm cuddly and soft. My partner calls me the world's greatest pillow. :wubu: 

I'm happy to be fat today because I accept my fat body for what it is - no diets, no depriving myself.

I'm happy to be fat today because when I look in my full length mirror, I genuinely love my shape and how my clothes only enhance what there is to love!


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm happy to be fat because it feels so doggone good. Sometimes it's a challenge to be this fat, and sometimes I get sore legs and feet. But by and large (wink), this fat feels pretty darn good on me, and I love the sensation of my fat jiggling and shaking when I walk. Can I help it if I just naturally happen to walk with a bounce in my step?  

And of course there's my signature...


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 18, 2007)

The rolls around my waist were rubbing softly against my hips and it felt good.
Especially so when I was walking. 


http://www.myspace.com/superodalisque


----------



## ManWithBreasts (Jan 23, 2007)

Not quite as elegant a reason as the rest of you, but I quite like being fat because it was only recently I figured out how friggin' strong I am compared to 'normal' people.....when some guy called me 'Shrek' in town the other day, I picked him up by his neck......never had such a rush of confidence!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 23, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I'm happy because I was upgraded to best seats in the house at the Met Opera, because I couldn't fit in the nosebleed section. Woohoo!




It's not over 'til the fat lady's . . . seated?

Glad it ended on a happy note!


----------



## malvineous (Jan 24, 2007)

My girlfriend isn't a member on this site, but I asked her this question after I read this thread this morning, and this was pretty much her response: She said that for the most part, she's happy she's fat because otherwise she wouldn't have met me, and I'm responsible for helping her to love her own body and beleive that she's beautiful. A lot of positive changes in her mindset go along with that as well. Another reason she likes being fat is because she's not afraid to be hit by any cars when crossing the street. She says that she can walk at her own pace, and the cars had better stop for her or risk getting a dent ^_^. And she likes having a belly hang because it makes an excellent napkin holder at dinner time. (Though sometimes she can forget what she tucked in there and it will go for most of the day without being noticed again, lol.)


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

Today I am happy to be fat because:

I dont have to count calories to make someone happy.

I hardly ever need a jacket because I have my own insulation.

My curves show in all my clothes and thats ok.. because without my curves, my clothes wouldnt look so hot on me. 

And finally, If I wasnt fat, I wouldnt have found Dims!


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because my outfit looks nice on me today. I'm also happy i'm fat because I can wear my light coats all winter long while everyone is wearing parkas. Weeeeeeeee!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 27, 2007)

Because when I went out to a jazz club to hear a friend's friend play in a band tonight, the singer of the band afterward who was kinda horrible but totally beautiful flirted with me and my chubby companion--the first time after a complimentary double-take--and then sang a song for the big girls in the house. It was silly but I blushed and felt kittenish and gorj, and the whole thing lasted just the right amount of time. It was fun.


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Because when I went out to a jazz club to hear a friend's friend play in a band tonight, the singer of the band afterward who was kinda horrible but totally beautiful flirted with me and my chubby companion--the first time after a complimentary double-take--and then sang a song for the big girls in the house. It was silly but I blushed and felt kittenish and gorj, and the whole thing lasted just the right amount of time. It was fun.



Thats awesome! That feeling (of being sang to, whether its silly or not) is always a good feeling!


----------



## starwater (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm in my chilly room with huge windows and I'm not freezing.

So, go fat!


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm happy I'm fat today because this bra makes my boobs look huge and me likey.

oh yeah, a guy I'm crushing on sat and talked with me for awhile at lunch today


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 22, 2009)

This was a good thread 

And I guess a nice thing about being fat is feeling more comfortable when sitting in one place, a bit like an immovable force lol


----------



## itsfine (Jan 22, 2009)

I agree!

I am happy I am fat today because...

...I don't have to "diet" like the girls at work do. 

...Everyone wants to hug me!

...I have a reason to have a bigger "my side" of the bed. haha




Ekim said:


> This was a good thread


----------



## Angellore (Jan 23, 2009)

I am baking cupcakes and they will have purple frosting and if I want to eat them all I can!


----------



## goodthings (Jan 23, 2009)

I am happy I am fat today because when a client's baby was fussing as soon as I picked her up she snuggled into me and quit fussing


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm happy I'm fat today because...

I'm wearing a killer outfit of purple and black that matches my shoes, bag and even gloves. Curves are required to pull off this look .


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 23, 2009)

coz i am in a 4xl rugby shirt and its tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cors (Jan 23, 2009)

Such a wonderful, uplifting thread!


----------



## Angellore (Jan 24, 2009)

Angellore said:


> I am baking cupcakes and they will have purple frosting and if I want to eat them all I can!



Here are the cupcakes - the frosting turned out dusty rose in the end, they have choc chips in the cakes AND those are cadbury mini eggs on top. Yummy!


----------



## goodthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I am ok enough with myself that I went to a movie got a big buttered popcorn and was able to look others in the eye without being ashamed that I was on my own. Unfortunately the movie was lame and I have a tummy ache from too much popcorn but hey that is not the important thing!


----------



## cinderell1181 (Jan 25, 2009)

I am happy I am fat today because i caught some one look at me as I walked by and smiled that, she's beautiful smile


----------



## Hathor (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm happy I'm fat today because I tend to be viewed as the nice, jovial girl at work which makes things run so much smoother. 


:wubu: this thread.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 25, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Im lucky Im fat because if I were a thin I would not have the realtionship that I have. The prince charming I dreamed of all my life sleeps next to me every night...and because that prince charming is a FA...I wouldn't have my "one" if I were thin.
> 
> I'm lucky I'm fat today because there are several thousands of people who die of starvation and with my body fat storage, I could last several (although miserable) days without food.
> 
> ...




WOW. I can't believe I wrote all of that. Now being 2 years later, and having suffered much in the UK (read:England), I hardly, if ever have a day where I am happy I am fat Living here has changed me for the worst I think.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 25, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I hardly, if ever have a day where I am happy I am fat



I agree with you on that Donni. In fact, I have _never_ liked being fat. *Sigh*  Although I do think that being fat/supersized...has made me a better person. So for that reason, I am happy.


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm happy I'm fat today because my tits are freaking amazing. 
Because I don't have to be something I'm not..like SKINNY...in order to have someone...hence my fiance
I love being a hot, unforgettable, loved women.
Baby ain't nothing in the world better than being who you are.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm happy I'm fat today because it's just who I am!  It's taken 30plus years to get to a point where I like me.. and ya know what.. I like ME


----------



## Hathor (Jan 27, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> I'm happy I'm fat today because it's just who I am!  It's taken 30plus years to get to a point where I like me.. and ya know what.. I like ME



It's taken me almost that long too. When you get there, everything falls into place.


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 27, 2009)

Im happy Im fat today because:
1. They didn't ache on hips bone, when lie on flank how as there when I weighed over half less!
2. Now don't go out from body of bone me an vein like before.
3. I don't freeze in hands and legs
4. I don't sicken with flu often so.
5. I'm strongest.
6. I'm prettiest in according of opposite sex!


----------

